# Knicks vs 76ers: Nov 26, 2005



## USSKittyHawk

*vs







http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/team?categoryId=71951*
*Knicks vs 76ers
Nov, 26, 2005 12:30PM
(TV: NBALP, MSG)
Madison Square Garden
New York, NY
(Radio: 1050 ESPN)

Projected Starting Lineup:
Knicks



































*
*76ers*
*



































*​*Philly: *


> Under Larry Brown, the 76ers earned a reputation as a tough defensive team that had trouble scoring. That is no longer the case in 2005-06. Coach Maurice Cheeks' team is averaging 104.4 points per game, which ranks second in the league. But the Sixers are ranked 28th in points allowed with 105. Until the Sixers improve at the defensive end, they often have to outscore teams to win. For example, they tallied 120 points against the Cavaliers but lost because they gave up 123


 

*Knicks: *


> Unless the Knicks begin to value each possession, they will never climb into the playoff picture. Turnovers have been a huge problem since the season tipped off. No team in the league is losing the handle more often than Larry Brown's new project. It's one area where the notorious perfectionist has failed to make an impression. "A lot of them come from not being organized," he said. "And that's on the coach


 

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/team?categoryId=71092
​


----------



## musiclexer

Mad early.


I'll catch it while im eatin sum mo turkey LOLz.


Go [email protected]


----------



## The True Essence

your boy frye is starting tonight... n rose is back to the bench in favor of ariza....

i dont understand q over jamal however....


C Eddy Curry will miss his second straight game with a strained left calf. Curry will be back by Wednesday's Garden showdown with the Bulls, if not in time to face the Heat in Miami on Monday . . . In an unusual development, Brown revealed his starting lineup. Channing Frye will make his first Knicks start in Curry's absence. Stephon Marbury, Quentin Richardson, Trevor Ariza and Antonio Davis also will start. Brown went with Maurice Taylor in Curry's stead in Charlotte. It's the Knicks' eighth different starting lineup in 12 games. Frye is the 11th different Knick to start.

from the ny post


----------



## Truknicksfan

GO FRYE!!! Show them what you can do kid


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Truknicksfan said:


> GO FRYE!!! Show them what you can do kid


I second that!! Woo Hoo because if he don't I'm force to change my avatar to Jerome James. :laugh:


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Larry instructs Steph to guard Iverson so far in this game. (You so mean LB torturing Steph like that). Frye with the offensive rebound and the put back to start the game. Korver starts off with back to back baskets...and a Knick turnover so far.

5-2 Philly as we get underway.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Iverson goes to the line after being fouled by Ariza. (Seems like as AI gets older...he gets better. The only way we can stop him in this game is beat him up in the locker room at half time.) Frye hits a jumper off the inbounds 3-4 so far from the field. Steven Hunter grabs the rebound off of Webber's miss and is fouled by Frye, who picks up his 2nd in the 1st quarter. Jackie Butler checks in for Frye. Darn it! Steph turns the ball over...ugh!!

10-15 Philly in the 1st quarter


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Iggy picks up his 2nd foul and has to take a seat. Crawford checks in the ball game. Butler gets inside for the field goal. Iverson with the sick behind the back pass for Webber for the finish! 

22-12 Philly 1st qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Crawford misses his last 2 field goals. Steph gets inside for the field goal. Time out Philly

25-16 Philly 1st qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Nate fouls Iverson and AI hits both free throws because the Knicks are over the foul limit. Robinson elects to take an ill advised jump shot and bricks. (Nate is starting to get on my last nerves we need a solid PG on this team.) Samuel dunks the ball for the field goal. AD is fouled and goes to the line. AD hits both! Philly turns the ball over with the offensive foul by Bradley. Nate hits the floater. Iverson rushes his shot...and misses. Crawford is block by Samuel. (He shot the ball way too early he is a complete mess). Iverson hits the jump shot for the final shot. 

30-20 Philly end of the 1st.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Gee great we start the 2nd qtr, and Nate turns the ball over on the first possession. David Lee checks into the game to start this qtr. Nate misses the jumper...ugh!! :curse:


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Lee grabs the offensvie board...and passes it to Ariza for the AND 1. 


36-23 Philly 2nd qtr.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

76ers defense aggressive but the Knicks got talent, if only they get a point guard.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Bad call by ref's ai just stood there no illegial contact


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Stop Dalembert, Channing fyre's not your priority


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Iggy is fouled and hits 1 of 2. Steph gets inside for the AND 1. The Knicks are trying to work themselves back from this deficit..but they must hold on to the ball. 

41-31 Philly 2nd qtr.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Time Out Cheeks


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Steph attacks the basket again for another AND 1 after Samuel misses from the other end of the floor.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Iggy gets inside but is blocked by AD! Time out Philly with 7 seconds left on the shot clock!

41-34 Philly.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

AI kicks it out to Iggy and nails the jump shot.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Thanks Webber 45-34


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Webber hits the open jumper. Robinson misses (this guy should not be in the game). Hunter misses on the other end of the floor. Steph misses and the Knicks can't get back defensively as Hunter gets a field goal. Knick fans are booing! LB Calls a time out!


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Here's good news the mets got Carlos Delgado, hopefully they won't get my beloved Wagner.


----------



## Brolic

Robinson turnover


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Robinson with another turn over. (WHY DOES LB CONSTANTLY PUT HIM IN THE GAME). Philly turns that into another score. Frye gets inside for the AND1, and Iggy is called for the techincal foul.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Joey Crawford is the most ridicule official in basketball.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

K-Square's best game this yr thus far


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Hunter with the slick move inside. Rose misses the jumper. (WHY IS MALIK ROSE TAKING A JUMP SHOT? WHAT ARE YOU DOING LB?) Robinson with the field goal inside. AI misses, but Hunter gets the offensive board and passes it to Krover for the smooth jump shot. Rose is fouled after collecting the offensive board and goes to the line. Rose hits 1 of 2 and Philly is called for the lane violation. Rose gets another shots at it and hits. 

54-41 Philly 2nd qtr.


----------



## Brolic

Kitty how do you think Marbury's playing so far? To me seems he's forcing shots don't think LB is too happy about it I agree with you on Nate Robinson today


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

KORVER IF YOU CAN'T GUARD people then say so!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

kamaze said:


> Kitty how do you think Marbury's playing so far? To me seems he's forcing shots don't think LB is too happy about it I agree with you on Nate Robinson today


For this particular game kam, I don't blame Steph for chucking. The rest of the guys aren't doing anything. Crawford and Q making tons of money and can't hit a field goal. So I'm a give Steph a pass in this game.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Stephon Marbury's trying to play like Allen Iverson, which usually doesn't work because they both have different shots different feels, basically he's forcing things and they aren't dropping.


----------



## Brolic

you're missing Curry for this game that's big


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Nate has the opportunity to finish the half for the last shot but he turns the ball over. 

End of the half

58-45 Philly.

I can't wait for the trade deadline..the majority of these guys are making me sick!


----------



## Petey

kamaze said:


> you're missing Curry for this game that's big


What happened to Curry?

I just turned on the game hoping Kenny Smith would be on, and just heard the 6ers only have 2 turnovers?

-Petey


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Even though Daly hasn't played much he's made the biggest difference to this 76er team, now they have confidence, now they believe that they can play basketball, knowing that there's a 7 foot jugganaut blocking shots. It's that reason that as a sixers fan I see the team winning


----------



## Brolic

Curry's got a calf strain I think he'll be out a while Petey


----------



## USSKittyHawk

<TABLE class=bodytext cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" bgColor=#dcdcdc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#000000 colSpan=13>*PHILADELPHIA 76ERS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Allen Iverson, PG</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>6-16</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Andre Iguodala, GF</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Chris Webber, PF</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Kyle Korver, SF</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Samuel Dalembert, C</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>2-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>John Salmons, GF</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Kevin Ollie, PG</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Louis Williams, G</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>James Thomas, PF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Deng Gai, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Shavlik Randolph, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Mashburn, SF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Lee Nailon, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Michael Bradley, PF</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Steven Hunter, FC</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*22-46*</TD><TD>*3-4*</TD><TD>*11-14*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*20*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*15*</TD><TD>*58*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*47.8%*</TD><TD>*75.0%*</TD><TD>*78.6%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 2 (0)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#225ea8 colSpan=13>*NEW YORK KNICKS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>6-12</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Trevor Ariza, SF</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, C</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Antonio Davis, FC</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>0-5</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Anfernee Hardaway, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Taylor, PF</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Matt Barnes, SF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jackie Butler, FC</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*16-44*</TD><TD>*0-3*</TD><TD>*13-18*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*22*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*45*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*36.4%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*72.2%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 7 (10)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Curry or no Curry makes no difference to the Knicks, they need to take care of the ball, and really make an effort at contesting shots. Stop giving up passing lanes, Larry Brown's trying his best but he came to an Organization that has No players who understand how to play. Behold the truth- You can have the biggest salary and the most talent, but can that talent play hard nosed basketball? Nope.


----------



## Brolic

good job on the boxscore from it you can see even more with Frye starting they're really missing Curry nothing of the bench from the C position


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

On the offensive end they are missing curry, actually no on the offensive end please get us a point guard for New York that's so disorganized.

*Note: I misplaced names, I meant to say Curry where I said fyre sorry*


----------



## Brolic

the Knicks defense is doing pretty good this year but the turnovers are embarassing they're stuck with this roster for now the bright spot for the Knicks is the rookies David Lee, Channing Frye and Nate Roninson


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Crawford and Q make me sick..I want to make them a bath full of acid! :banghead:


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Fyre and Nate got talent but they're doing nothing what so ever to help New York get out of this slump, if they got more minutes could they be more productive? Yea Indeed so, but I just don't see how they'll be much of a bright spot this year. LB kills rookies.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

They showing the all-star game in Washington...where the East had the slick back court with AI and Step and came back to beat the West. That was one of my favorite all-star games.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Fyre starts off in the 3rd qtr with a field goal. Krover knocks down a 3 giving Philly a 16 point lead.


----------



## Brolic

who do you think is worse Kitty Q or Craw? I always think Crawford's getting a little better but seems he may never get it together. I dont think Q fits into LB's system but he just got traded over so I cut him some slack


----------



## USSKittyHawk

kamaze said:


> who do you think is worse Kitty Q or Craw? I always think Crawford's getting a little better but seems he may never get it together. I dont think Q fits into LB's system but he just got traded over so I cut him some slack


Q is worse, but Crawford is right behind him. For a kid like Crawford who use to drop 40-50 points at times with the Bulls he has been a huge disappointment. In a way I'm glad LB is here now so that Zeke does not make any more stupid trades.


----------



## Brolic

more boos as Marbury throws the ball out of bounds 8:43 left 63-47 Philly


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Would somone please tell Andre Iguodala that Dal has been out for 13 games and Chris Webber's averaging 20 10 6


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Frye is trying to get us back into this game. The Knicks have came back and has cut the lead down a bit.

63-57 Philly 3rd qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Rose with the put back! Iverson is called for the offensive foul on Nate Robinson. Rose gets inside again against Webber. 

65-61 Philly.


----------



## Brolic

Knicks came back the intensity is up


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Offensive foul on Webber against Rose. TV time out!


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Put the ball in the basket Ai, put the ball in the basket, I trust no one but you to keep us alive.


----------



## knicksfan

Malik Rose is FINALLY showing his toughness. We seem to be clicking on all cylanders now just hope that we can keep it up. Finally a game where we don't end up sucking more then a 2 dollar stripper in the third quarter.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

knicksfan said:


> Malik Rose is FINALLY showing his toughness. We seem to be clicking on all cylanders now just hope that we can keep it up. Finally a game where we don't end up sucking more then a 2 dollar stripper in the third quarter.


Knick, Rose is better off in the post getting inside instead of taking stupid jump shots from the corner!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Steph with the field goal. Krover misses the runner, Nate with the rebound. Robinson hits over Webber. Tied ball game. Knicks on an 18-2 Run!

Philly calls a time out!


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Dalembert's on the bench foolishly I wish MO get a brain.


----------



## knicksfan

KEEP NATE ON AI LARRY!! DONT BE STUPID NOW


This is working AMAZING for us. Keep rose in it too.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Iverson hits the slick jumper in front of the Knick bench to go up by 2.


----------



## knicksfan

Marbury For Threeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Knicks Lead

first one of the game


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Steph with another jumper!


----------



## knicksfan

Just As I Commend Marbury He Shoots Up A Damn Airball What The Hell


----------



## USSKittyHawk

AI misses the field goal, Steph shoots a jumper but ends up as an air ball. LB gives him a rest.


----------



## knicksfan

Yes

Ai Offensive Foul


----------



## Brolic

Philly's caught up in the noise Knicks are on a big run tthey're not moving the ball Sixerfan. Marbury hit two consecutive j's but just shot an airball he needs to calm down


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Crawford can't hit a timely hoop. Salmons is called for the travel. The Knicks try to get the last shot of the quarter. 

70-69 Knicks end of the 3rd qtr.


----------



## knicksfan

We have a one point lead now. We have had horrible third quarters this year and we get out of the third in a lead for once. We MUST win this game or else I'm gonna be one upset knick fan.


----------



## Petey

Wow, exciting game. Frye looks real nice out there.

-Petey


----------



## knicksfan

Is petey a real human being?? I have heard before he was a " bot" or something like that but am unsure. Can someone clarify this for me? His sentences always seem like topnotch and technical and no grammar errors or slang or anything LOL.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

76ers fab 4 is back, offense should be better, but Daly needs to be an aggressive basketball player. Please come on please.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

knicksfan said:


> Is petey a real human being?? I have heard before he was a " bot" or something like that but am unsure. Can someone clarify this for me? His sentences always seem like topnotch and technical and no grammar errors or slang or anything LOL.


Petey is indeed very real. LOL That's funny!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Crawford with another field goal. Philly calls a time out. The Knicks have no foul to give. Nate Robinson with the 3! Wow he hit a 3? Iverson comes back and gets another field goal. 

83-76 Knicks 4th qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Iggy is fouled and goes to the charity stripe. Iggy hits 1 of 2, Frye with his 11 rebounds.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Robinson misses the 3, AD with a huge offensive rebound. Salmons is called for the foul, that's the 76ers 4th team foul. Robinson tries to hit another 3! WTF WHY? AI gets inside for the field goal. Knicks call a time out

83-79 Knicks


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Robinson gets inside for the lay in! (Ok I take back all the mean things I said about you Nate just hold on to the ball). AI comes back for another field goal. (He is a bad ******** I tell ya). Steph misses, Iggy with the rebound and Webber hits a field goal. Knicks only up by 2.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Steph with the timely jumper. Iverson come back with the nasty jumper! Woo man he is sick!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Robinson comes back and misses the lay in. AI gets in the lane and is fouled. AI hits both!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Rose is blocked by Salmons but is called for the goal tend! Whew! Philly calls a time out.

Knicks holding on to a 2 point lead with less than 2 minutes remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Ariza with a nasty block on Webber! Samuel is fouled in the paint and will go to the charity stripe.


----------



## Brolic

this is PHI vs NY but the underline is Steph vs AI hope Knicks get the win


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Samuel hits 1 of 2.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Crawford finally earned that check and hits a field goal! Webber comes back with a hook shot!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Steph gets inside again with the lay in! He held the ball like a running back on that play after Philly almost stripped it. Philly calls a time out! Knicks up by 3, with 19.9 seconds remaining in the game.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

The Knicks must defend the 3 because Krover is in the game.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Ariza fouls Iggy and he will go to the charity stripe.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Iggy hits both! Jamal is fouled with 8.7 remaining and he will go to the charity stripe.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Philly has no time outs remaining.


----------



## Brolic

Crawford hit a clutch shot as was said now he goes to the line...hits the first


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Jamal hits 1 of 2 noooooo


----------



## USSKittyHawk

AI gets in the lane and misses but Webber tips it in and will probably send this game into OT.


----------



## Brolic

damn he missed the second AI runs down the floor gets a floater up and CWeb finishes tie game .3 left Knick ball


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Knicks call a time out with 00.6 remaining. Frye puts it up at the buzzard but misses we headed into OT.


----------



## Brolic

is this the Knicks first overtime game this year?


----------



## USSKittyHawk

kamaze said:


> is this the Knicks first overtime game this year?


No I think we went into OT with Boston and got blown out in overtime!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Steph gets inside for the first field goal of OT.


----------



## Brolic

Nate Robinson way up on the layup attemp but misses Knicks get 2 offensive rebounds then a foul is called. Marbuey makes the layup


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Steph with another field goal after Webber misses the jumper. Time out Philly~

Knicks with a 4 point lead with less than 4 minutes remaining.


----------



## Brolic

Marbury hits another jumper he's putting the team on his back


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Iverson is called for the offensive foul on Robinson. (Good D by Nate).


----------



## Brolic

good D on AI Nate


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Jamal hits the jump shot! Iverson comes back and gets inside! Iggy fouls out of the ball game!


----------



## Brolic

100-96 Knicks with 1:47 remaining in OT Iggy fouls out


----------



## USSKittyHawk

AI with the sick 3! Steph gets inside with another field goal.


----------



## Brolic

AI nails the 3pointer 100-99 Knicks now Marbury gets the layup 102-99 Knicks timeout Philly


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Crawford takes a bad shot and misses. Philly gets the rebound and calls a time out with less than 36.9 remaining in the game. Knicks up by 3.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Krover with the long 3 after coming back from the time out and misses. Crawford with the drive and misses. Iverson hits the big 3! With 6.2 seconds remaining. Robinson hits the 3 pointer at the buzzard. Game over!!!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

The Knicks win!!!!


----------



## The True Essence

What a game......


----------



## Brolic

Korver launches a long 3pter why? OH! AI hits a 3 now Nate Robinson hits the game winning 3pt shot!! what a game


----------



## Brolic

the Knick guards won this game what a thriller


----------



## USSKittyHawk

*Final Score:* 102-105 Knicks!! Woo Hoo what a game!!! Yea boy!!!! 

*Player of the game:* Nate Robinson and Stephon Marbury!!!!!


----------



## Coatesvillain

As wild as it was when he shot it, I knew that Nate Robinson shot was going to go down.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

kamaze said:


> the Knick guards won this game what a thriller


Kam I know you hate the Knicks and Steph but here is some ucash (1000) and rep for helping me with the game thread!


----------



## Brolic

thanks Kitty


----------



## USSKittyHawk

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #000000; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>PHILADELPHIA 76ERS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>K KORVER, F</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>5-13</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>C WEBBER, F</TD><TD>47</TD><TD>8-18</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>S DALEMBERT, C</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>2-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>A IGUODALA, G</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>6-8</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>A IVERSON, G</TD><TD>46</TD><TD>15-31</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>8-10</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>40</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>S HUNTER</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J SALMONS</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>M BRADLEY</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>K OLLIE</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J MASHBURN</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>L NAILON</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J THOMAS</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>D GAI</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>S RANDOLPH</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>L WILLIAMS</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*38-88*</TD><TD>*6-15*</TD><TD>*20-26*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*29*</TD><TD>*42*</TD><TD>*19*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*27*</TD><TD>*102*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*43.2%*</TD><TD>*40.0%*</TD><TD>*76.9%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 12 (8)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>T ARIZA, F</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>C FRYE, F</TD><TD>39</TD><TD>8-14</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>A DAVIS, C</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>1-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>S MARBURY, G</TD><TD>44</TD><TD>14-26</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>33</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Q RICHARDSON, G</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>0-5</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J BUTLER</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J CRAWFORD</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>5-17</TD><TD>0-5</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>M TAYLOR</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>N ROBINSON</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>7-19</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>D LEE</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>M ROSE</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>5-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>P HARDAWAY</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J JAMES</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>E CURRY</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - STRAINED LEFT CALF</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>M BARNES</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*42-105*</TD><TD>*3-14*</TD><TD>*18-24*</TD><TD>*19*</TD><TD>*34*</TD><TD>*53*</TD><TD>*16*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*24*</TD><TD>*105*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*40.0%*</TD><TD>*21.4%*</TD><TD>*75.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 13 (10)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



*Flagrant Fouls:* NONE.
*Technicals:* PHILADELPHIA - A IGUODALA.
*Officials:* JOE CRAWFORD, KEVIN FEHR, PHIL ROBINSON.


----------



## Brolic

wow I guess you were right on Crawford is better than QRich


----------



## The True Essence

q rich sucks, ive been sayin it all year....

no handle, if his shot is off hes practically useless. n even when his shot is on....all he can do is chuck 3s, hes predictable as hell... jamal takes it to the rim, and scores when the game is on the line


----------



## Brolic

you'd take Kurt Thomas back instead of trading for Q?


----------



## The True Essence

i would rather have traded kurt for someone else...definitely....as long as we still keep nate 

kurt was giving us 10 and 10 last year... q is giving us absolutely nothing. we got basically a piece of streaky crap for a consistent double double...the fact that nate is outplaying him and has been the better part of the trade is disapointing as hell


----------



## Brolic

problem is Phoenix only wanted to trade Q and the only player they wanted from the Knicks was Kurt Thomas


----------



## GM3

Thank you Knicks.


----------



## truth

kamaze said:


> problem is Phoenix only wanted to trade Q and the only player they wanted from the Knicks was Kurt Thomas


If Q would have pssed his physical with the Knicks,we NEVEr would have gotten Nate..Zeke would have traded Q for KT straight up..

I can noot believe how bad Q loooks..I think he hurting..bad


----------



## Brolic

trade him of I forgot Zeke's got a soft spot for players from CHI guess you're stuck with him


----------



## NYKBaller

nate for the win!! loved it...


----------



## knicksfan89

loved tonight, but monday it's the big one, miami looking forward to that


----------



## Truknicksfan

What a game.......hopfully this is a win that can lift up the season for us. (Frye with a double double :banana: )


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345

Maybe this win is the win to get us going/ we have a chance at miami, them without shaq, they are nothing without him. hopefully curry will be ready by that game.. ohh yeah, and great shot nate!! :banana: :biggrin: :clap:


----------



## Truknicksfan

Was is great shot or lucky shot? lol :angel:


----------



## mjm1

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> *Maybe this win is the win to get us going/ we have a chance at miami, them without shaq, they are nothing without him.* hopefully curry will be ready by that game.. ohh yeah, and great shot nate!! :banana: :biggrin: :clap:


 :laugh: do you honestly believe miami is nothing without shaq. They still have dwyane wade, haslem, walker, williams, mourning, and posey. That team alone could get the third seed in the playoffs.


----------



## mjm1

Truknicksfan said:


> Was is great shot or lucky shot? lol :angel:


it was contested, so some luck was involved, but it was more skill.


----------



## Truknicksfan

From a knick fans stand point.....it was all skill. If he would have missed.....bad luck LOL :rotf:


----------



## JT

nice game; great shots by cwebb, iverson and nate rob. the knicks, they are starting to gel. not only that, it actually feels like they are trying hard out there. thats important to me. *puts on knicks cap*


----------



## KVIP112

Truknicksfan said:


> What a game.......hopfully this is a win that can lift up the season for us.


maybe like the rockets last year, they started out 6-11 and t-mac got 13 points in 33 seconds vs the spurs, maybe us comin back from 16 to win vs the 76ers is somewhat like that,both division rivals, i hope so...


----------



## Dooch

Nate Robinson's shot at the buzzer brought a smile to my face, great win for you guys. :clap:


----------

